# [S] Cursor Edit Programm



## nicok (21. August 2006)

Hi

ich suche ein Programm mitdem ich einen eigenen Cursor erstellen kann und diesen dann als "Cursor-Datei" abspeichern kann..


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2006)

Für welches Betriebsystem?

Windows: Microangelo
Linux: Gursormaker (gnome)

Viel Spaß damit!

P.S.: Es gibt normalerweise keine einzelne Cursordatei. Meistens ist es eine Sammlung von mehreren Zuständen des Cursors. Einen Cursor im Normalzustend, ein Symbol für den Cursor über Text, einen Cursor wenn man das Fenster größer oder kleiner zieht - Horizontal, Vertikal, Diagonal (NW, SW, SO, NO), einen Cursor für Hilfedateien, einen als Hinweis das der Rechner am arbeiten ist, usw. usw.


----------

